# DIY CO2 - Use underwater filter??



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I was given a bunch of plants (thanks Pete!) so I am building a CO2 system (first one) and wondered if anyone thinks running the CO2 line into an underwater filter would help dissolve more CO2?

I already have the filter which is why I thought I might as well use it if it will help. It's similar to this one but MUCH older..
http://www.hagen.com/uk/publicity/aquatic/fluval_underwater.html

I am going to have my bottle feeding a DIY bubble counter. From there into the underwater filter inside the tank. I will likely put an airstone inside the filter to break up the bubbles.

While on the subject, I've read not to use regular aquarium air hoses on a CO2 system. I've already got it half built. Is it okay to use these hoses short term? Maybe a month or so until I get creative and build a better system??

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: also, after doing some more reading, I think my lighting will be an issue. I've got a 33 gal tank with the regular fluorescent light. The bulb is a 25 Watt. 
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17941/si1318640/cl0/quantum25wattaquafloraplust6lamp30

Any input?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm up and running. I didn't use the underwater filter. I just have the CO2 going into my tank with an airstone on the end. Pretty stead stream of tiny bubbles. I put the airstone at the base of a plant so as the bubbles go up, they are gettting trapped under the leaves.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am no expert at all... but if you have the bubbles getting caught up under the leaves that is better than nothing.  

I think that wpg is a 1.32? So that would be a low light tank...
Is there anyway you can throw another strip on there? 

Hopefully someone with better experience than me can help you out


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I can't add another light unless I do some major reconstruction on my lid. I would likely be better off building a new hood I think. 

I think my lighting is actually 0.75 wpg. 25 Watt on a 33 gal tank. Not very good. 

The other thing too is my Apisto's already hide all the time while the light is on since I put the new bulb in. If I make it any brighter, I don't think they will ever come out!


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Good morning Macfish, it's good you didn't use the underwater filter on your planted tank because using such a device does not allow the roots of the plants to really settle. The underwater filter causes a current under the gravel making the roots weak. Here are a couple of links you may find helpful for your planted tank. As well, you should consider dosing your tank with things such as iron, trace and flourish. Any questions don't hesitate to ask.

www.qsl.net
www.aquariaplants.com
www.csd.net
www.aquatic-gardeners.org
www.plantgeek.net
http://www.vectrapoint.com


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I am using Tetra Florapride for fertilizer. It does say it provides iron and potassium. I treated the tank the day before I planted it.

For the underwater filter, I think you may be thinking of the wrong thing. It isn't under the gravel. It is like the one I posted in the link....
http://www.hagen.com/uk/publicity/aquatic/fluval_underwater.html

It is basically just a pump with a small basket attached to it. I would put a piece of foam in the basket and run the CO2 line in there as well. As the pump sucks water through the foam, it also pulls the CO2 through as well.

Not sure if it would help get more CO2 into the water or not.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Finer the bubble the better  That sounds like a neat idea that might be a lot quieter too!

Do you think a wood air stone, the same in a skimmer would help at all?

There are also bells... and diffusiors you could use. But i honestly have no clue.. lol still learning.


I am very curious to see what you do 


Oohh as far as lighting.. I am not exactly sure how to go. I think you will have to really be picky about the plants you use if you cant get brighter.. 
You could try to create canopys if you did go with a glass top and some T5's or somthing.. 
Take advantage of floating plants... to maybe mute the light for you? 

I dunno.. lol Even if it is a low light tank i think it will still look great..


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I think I will give the filter a try this weekend. Just have to clean it up. I haven't used it in years! I wish it had an exhaust tube attachment so I could make a DIY diffuser but it doesn't. 

I think I will also just see how it goes with the light I've got now. I think most of the plants should be okay. Most of them show some new growth already so I'm going to keep my eye on them. The "free" plants have already cost me more than I wanted in extra equimpment so I don't want to have to buy a new lid or materials to make one. If I have to, I will but can't right now. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

OK first forget about all the airstones. They are VERY poor at dissolving CO2 into your water. Make a CO2 BELL or buy a CO2 ladder. Otherwise you are just wasting it. You need to make the CO2 stay in contact with the water as long as possible. Using the filter is a good idea but the CO2 will destroy the filter over time.


----------

